# My first post on a "Cat" forum



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

This is Henry , our first Ocicat. He went missing 2.5 years ago. We think he was stolen  ? We miss him dearly. Here he is again.

This past Sat, we got our second Oci, Ginger. She's a 6 month old, spayed female and is still getting use to our home. She is already a very loving young lady and boy, does she love her Fancy Feast sliced meats and her Royal Canin Special33 dry kibble :lol: No pics yet as I don't want to spook her with the camera flash but there will be some soon.

Whoops! I just found Ginger on her breeder's site.

Dan


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a georgeous cat! I hope to see more pictures later, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Ginger on the sixth day at her new home:










Took five pics but that's the only decent one and it's not that good. I need to take them under better lighting.

Just before that pic, she grabbed that 'teaser' and ran with it all the way up the stairs. Gotta be careful she doesn't chew and end up eating the rawhide strips.

Dan


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dan & Ginger!  Sorry about your first Oci cat.  That is terrible. Maybe, hopefully, one day you'll find him again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

catlover_2004 said:


> Welcome to the forum Dan & Ginger!  Sorry about your first Oci cat.  That is terrible. Maybe, hopefully, one day you'll find him again.


Our hopes are no longer in place  He was so friendly; to dogs, people, etc. He would climb into your car if the door was open as this pic show's. He jumped right in our new friend's truck, just to explore. 

We've waited a long time to get another Oci and Ginger has won our hearts over.  

Dan


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Dan. Welcome! Ginger is really lovely.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Dan!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi....Helloooooo!
Welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Your Ocicats are beautiful. Ginger's markings are to die for! Sorry to hear of your first cat Henry disappearance. That has to be heart breaking. You will enjoy it here.


----------

